# Let me introduce......



## robbyrr (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi everybody!..I'm robby,live in holland and love this forum....it took me far to long to become a member but here i am now..  
I own a 1999 fwd audi TT,about2,5 years ago and still loving every second of it..  
A lot has been done on the car,the engine has been taken apart and fitted with stronger rods and pistons,a cradle,bassicly everything has been reinforced so that it can withstanda lot more horsepower then the standard 180hp.
A big turbonetics T3/4 turbo,genesis 550cc injectors,eip feulpump,3 inch dp,Fmic ,oilcatchcan and so on....and like most of you guys,a car is never ready...;-),....still got plans for quaiffe diff,and electronic boostcontroller,a better intake manifold....pfff....where does it end... :roll: 
Enough talking,here are some pics
































The dino is a bit blurry but it says : enghp-402.6 whlhp-362.0 and Trq-479.1... [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]

And here's a litlle movie [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum 

Lovely looking car and impressive dyno runs.

Hope you don't mind but I edited you post so we could see the video without going to youtube


----------



## robbyrr (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks!
And also thanks for editing 'cause i wanted to put the movie up like that but didn't knew how to ..


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice car. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome, Nice TT


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum nice looking car.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

any more pics of the rear spoiler/wing plz mate


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

i like the grill / front -- no issues gettign lots of air to the engine.


----------



## robbyrr (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the friendly welcome and compliments!!
the only pic i still got with a bit of the rear spoiler is this one;










You also can see more of it in the movie,but i'll try to make a good picture of it when i get around to it.
The bigger single grill is indeed better for airflow,especially with a front mounted intercooler,i also removed the rubber strip underneath the hood so the air flows better through :lol:


----------

